# Sway Issues



## Maver (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm towing a 277RL with a half ton pickup. The trailer seems to sway more than I expect. I'm not sure if it's just a poorly towing trailer, or if my truck is a bit on the light side. I travel with empty tanks (located in the back), so the tongue weight is just about maxed out. I use a anti-sway bar.

Ironically, today I saw a half ton truck towing a 28' Keystone Cougar, and it too was swaying a bit. Again, wondering if it's a truck or a trailer issue.

Thoughts?


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

Lots of missing info...

But you did mention the use of a sway bar. How tight do you have it? I find people tend to not tighten it enough. You really have to crank them down hard and tight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maver (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks both.

325BH, are you referring to the WD bars, or the friction sway bar? If the latter, I've gotten conflicting advice, from "snug" to "hard and tight". I just might have to experiment to see what works.

My truck is similar to Robert's...Ram 1500, 5.7L, 4WD, towing package. I have the 3.92 rear axle ratio, so power is not a problem. I have air bags with 35 psi max pressure. Advice from Camping World suggests that I may want to upgrade.

I run with the water tank empty, based on the advice that more weight in the back (less tongue weight) results in more sway. It sounds like Robert doesn't have that issue, so I will try to fill it and see how the trailer behaves.

Robert, do have a friction sway bar in addition to your WD bars? If you can send a link of a photo, please do.

Thanks again.


----------



## Maver (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks Robert. I found some very positive reviews about it's reduction of swaying. It sounds like our tow vehicles are very comparable - the major difference being your Reese unit. The friction bar that I have got as many bad reviews as the Reese had good reviews. I might have to give it a try!

Thanks again.


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

Maver said:


> Thanks both.
> 
> 325BH, are you referring to the WD bars, or the friction sway bar? If the latter, I've gotten conflicting advice, from "snug" to "hard and tight". I just might have to experiment to see what works.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the friction sway bar.

I run a Reese SC (sway control) WD system (15,000 / 1,500) and a separate anti-sway bar (the friction type that connects to the side of the tongue and the ball mount).

I have an F250 and pull an 11,000 lbs TT. The added anti-sway control makes a huge difference, however you have to really tighten it down hard for maximum friction. They work great.

The anti-sway control provided by the friction bars are many times greater than the "built in sway control" of the WD systems. They simply have more leverage and friction.

You still have to be loaded properly and have your WD system big enough and setup properly... but the anti-sway bar does control sway well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganso (Aug 30, 2016)

I have a 2017 Outback 298RE being towed by a Dodge Ram 1500 with a 4.7. I was towing a Springdale 222 BH which weighed 6500 lbs before, what a difference! I have a weight distributing hitch rated for 10000 lbs, and just installed air bags on rear end. We seemed to tow ok, but I need to re-install my old anti-sway bar. This things a beast, but, I am able to maintain 55-60 mph, which is better than I predicted. Anyone else in this situation? BTW We love this Outback!


----------



## dman42 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a 2016 Outback 325BH that i tow with a 2013 Ram 1500 with a 5.7 Hemi I also have rear air bags that I keep about 35psi in them. I have notice when pulling this trailer at highway speeds it has a tendency to start to sway, I tried to tighten the sway arm as tight as I could but it didn't seem to help it made for some white knuckle driving. I did some research online about trailer sway and I found a hitch called the Pro Pride Hitch. After a lot of research I purchased one of these Hitch's and installed it on the camper. I noticed the difference right away the sway was virtually gone I can drive with one hand now at 65 mph. I love this hitch and would not pull the camper with out it. the best part about this hitch is it stays with the camper all you have on your truck is a stinger that fits in the hitch. I know the hitch is a bit pricey but it is worth every penny. www.Propride.com


----------

